# New Ritchey Superlogic Wheels



## Ritchey_Dave

Just released into the wild. Clinchers weigh only 1,395g per set, while the tubulars are an amazing 1,171g. These wheels have changed my life.


----------



## Ritchey_AD

Angelo here from Ritchey.

Dave asked me to post a shot of my bike with our SuperLogic Clinchers...here it is. I was commuting on this set for a little while before I had to let them go to another employee (passing them around the office).

LOVED them and can't wait for my turn again!


----------



## Coolhand

Picture not included. And that makes me a sad panda. 

Are the tubulars "cross friendly"?


----------



## Ritchey_AD

Strange... here's a link to the photo. http://twitpic.com/o6xgc/full

Which reminds me...Follow us on Twitter! www.Twitter.com/RitcheyLogic


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Coolhand said:


> Are the tubulars "cross friendly"?


Totally friendly.


----------



## MaddSkillz

Geez, that's light! Add to cart!


----------



## PlatyPius

Ritchey_AD said:


> Strange... here's a link to the photo. http://twitpic.com/o6xgc/full
> 
> Which reminds me...Follow us on Twitter! www.Twitter.com/RitcheyLogic


Why aren't you riding a Ritchey?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

MaddSkillz said:


> Geez, that's light! Add to cart!



Here you go!
http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=135225


----------



## z5Thor

I see two part numbers each for both the rear as a sew up and clincher, does that mean there is a Campy option?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

z5Thor said:


> I see two part numbers each for both the rear as a sew up and clincher, does that mean there is a Campy option?


Yes, that's correct. There's a Shimano/SRAM version hub and a Campy hub. We've been changing some stuff around on our webpage, it looks like that bit of important info was left off. It should be fixed later today.


----------

